# Metroid Dread has been leaked online a few days prior to official release



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 4, 2021)

Let's go kill some Met- Oh ehrm...
X-Parasites early, boiz!


----------



## paulttt (Oct 4, 2021)

Working on 11.0

getting it is a easy as xyz


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 4, 2021)

WWWWWHHHHAAATTTT!! I'm shocked!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeez. The leak is not good! I won't get the leak online until the actually release date.


----------



## smilodon (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you Crackwatch... huh I mean Gbatemp


----------



## DonCaballero (Oct 4, 2021)

Motherfuckers going to jail.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2021)

pft!


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Oct 4, 2021)

Pretty sure waiting four days isn't going to kill anyone, and if it's an actual decent title, why not just buy it instead, would seem worth the buy? I always feel like leaks just ruins the experience for others because we know damn well people spoil everything on the internet. Sure you could avoid places that may contain spoilers, but at the same time this is just a bad habit overall. Can't people just break old bad habits for once and just put some real appreciation in place instead?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2021)

gamecaptor said:


> WWWWWHHHHAAATTTT!! I'm shocked!






Somebody's _always_ breaking street dates with Nintendo games it seems.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 4, 2021)

uh oh...this is gonna cause some drama...let's hope it sells well enough


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 4, 2021)

Meh, get the leaked copy and install it in your Switches if you have a pre-order coming.
Doesn't hurt anyone, and that way you keep a mint copy of the game saved up for when it skyrockets in price lol


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 4, 2021)

The bounty for this mission does not seem appropriate.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Oct 4, 2021)

Will be completed within a few days then considering how small it is


----------



## DonCaballero (Oct 4, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Will be completed within a few days then considering how small it is



You sound like an expert on small things.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 4, 2021)

i'm surprised so many are ok with pirating a game


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 4, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> i'm surprised so many are ok with pirating a game


It's not a new thing.. They're just more open about it now than 10 years ago


----------



## jesus96 (Oct 4, 2021)

Well it's time to post it again


----------



## gohan123 (Oct 4, 2021)

it actually boots on yuzu ea and runs perfectly FLAWLESS. well the animated cutscenes and helmet view just shows black borders. but the actuall game and ingame cutscenes are perfect.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2021)

This is why we can't have nice things. Screw the leakers.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 4, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Meh, get the leaked copy and install it in your Switches if you have a pre-order coming.
> Doesn't hurt anyone, and that way you keep a mint copy of the game saved up for when it skyrockets in price lol


"Doesn't hurt anyone"... How pathetic. Owning a legal copy of a game doesn't give you the rights to get it illegally, it's the "But I have the cartridge" argument. Plus digital games don't skyrocket in price.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> i'm surprised so many are ok with pirating a game


Meh, it's a game I've already pre-ordered the Special Edition for.  No intention to cancel it just because I get to play a little early now.


----------



## paulttt (Oct 4, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> i'm surprised so many are ok with pirating a game


You're assuming that people pirating the game aren't going to buy it. 

I'd like to think I'm a Nintendo fanboy, and have preordered.  Nintendo are getting my money, so get off your high horse.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 4, 2021)

paulttt said:


> You're assuming that people pirating the game aren't going to buy it.





Xzi said:


> Meh, it's a game I've already pre-ordered the Special Edition for.  No intention to cancel it just because I get to play a little early now.


Owning a game legally doesn't give you the right to get it illegally


----------



## paulttt (Oct 4, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> "Doesn't hurt anyone"... How pathetic. Owning a legal copy of a game doesn't give you the rights to get it illegally, it's the "But I have the cartridge" argument. Plus digital games don't skyrocket in price.


Who gives a toss if the game sky rockets in price?  I buy games to have, not to sell.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 4, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> View attachment 278359


This is why this thread shouldn't exist


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Oct 4, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> i'm surprised so many are ok with pirating a game


Nothing new in concept, been a thing for years, people just have big mouths about it now a days (totally smart by the way). The difference between back then and now, piracy has persisted for years, but it wasn't anything note worthy given back then there was that fine line of mutual respect, appreciation, and credit where credit was due with games, movies, etc. When many would pirate they 9/10 would buy whatever they liked and never really touched the things they didn't again. Now a days it's mostly people who expect everything on a silver platter as if it's owed to them (some people just don't deserve nice things in my opinion, way too spoiled and takes things way too much for granted), the end result being that a good chunk of the people don't ever actually buy what they pirate and just settle this way, but because the entire world is filled with billions of people, obviously a good amount of that at least buys the game, movie, etc., which doesn't hinder the sales for companies. I'm just waiting for the day when buying a game is considered a war crime in the community wherever just because a free solution exists, in some cases I think it already reached that crappy goal lol.

Towards anyone reading:
Case in point, this game seems pretty solid based on what I've seen, we were given enough trailers and teasers for it, I mean come on I think based on all that we were given enough to know if a game is good or not, so maybe stick aside the "I want it all FREEEEE!!!" mentality and just put money towards something genuine instead. Don't ruin it for yourself by playing the leaked copy, just wait out the four days. Also for flipping sakes stop treating games like this as a way to profit just because a leak exists, that's just greedy as hell and disgusting levels of a personality, it's degrading.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> Owning a game legally doesn't give you the right to get it illegally


It's functionally the same thing as backing up the cartridge I bought legally.  You haven't disproved the notion that nobody's actually getting hurt in this scenario.  All Nintendo cares about is that they get my money and that I don't host/distribute digital copies of the game.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It's functionally the same thing as backing up the cartridge I bought legally.  You haven't disproved the notion that nobody's actually getting hurt in this scenario.  All Nintendo cares about is that they get my money and that I don't host/distribute digital copies of the game.


Doesn't matter, you're getting the game illegally


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes! The thread is devolving!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2021)

I've preordered the game, digitally, and I don't have an exploited system either.  I have one that I could hack, but I choose not to for certain reasons.  I posted this last Friday: https://www.psx-place.com/threads/metroid-dread.35284/#post-310830


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 4, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Yes! The thread is devolving!


“How dare you sit here and not attack the people who are okay with pirating the game after buying it” 


Well I mean I see this specific leak as either a big deal… or something that doesn’t really matter at all depending on where you stand. I personally don’t care- not a fan of 2D Metroid. I don’t see any problem either with pirating it for personal use if you already bought the game yourself. The only slightly immoral thing there might be here is that you’re getting the game a little bit before it officially releases.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> Doesn't matter, you're getting the game illegally


OK, and?  You gonna try a citizen's arrest?  Because the actual cops don't give a damn about civil matters like this one.  The only entity that could initiate legal action against me is Nintendo, and we've already established that they don't care either.


----------



## gohan123 (Oct 5, 2021)

someone uploaded a video running yuzu.


----------



## N10A (Oct 5, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> Doesn't matter, you're getting the game illegally


And at the end of the day the only thing harmed are your morals. No one cares if you pirate the game, so similarily you shouldn't worry about others. If you don't want to pirate a game, that's fine. No one is forcing you to. But I fail to see the harm in someone doing so after they already bought it. Piracy=/=theft; Piracy == copying.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> “How dare you sit here and not attack the people who are okay with pirating the game after buying it”
> 
> 
> Well I mean I see this specific leak as either a big deal… or something that doesn’t really matter at all depending on where you stand. I personally don’t care- not a fan of 2D Metroid. I don’t see any problem either with pirating it for personal use if you already bought the game yourself. The only slightly immoral thing there might be here is that you’re getting the game a little bit before it officially releases.


I mean.. I think leaking a game is a dick move. Whether through piracy, or breaking street date through retailers. Even moreso when it's a game like this. I couldn't care less about this style of Metroid games.. But the general consensus is that this format is more preferable to the FPS Prime titles. So, it's a pretty big release.

EVEN MORESO when it shares the name of a long canceled title thought to be lost in Nintendo's hell.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 5, 2021)

At this point, is it even news-worthy to say that a Nintendo game to leaked early than usual?
Think we can like count on one hand how many Nintendo games *don't *get leaked compared to the opposite, at this point it's something as certain like the sky is blue, grass is green, people die when they're killed and stuff like that, ha.



MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> Doesn't matter, you're getting the game illegally


Nintendrone and law-bootlicker spotted.
So many salty people in here about the game getting leaked, how about y'all don't just buy, play the game, consume and don't think much like Ninty wants of y'all?
Eh.

Personally I wouldn't be pirating it 'cus I don't really care about it, I'm waiting for Chocobo GP instead.


----------



## ZeroFX (Oct 5, 2021)

well if you got it early and got a hacked switch, just dump and be smart when sharing, after that let the web do its thing...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 5, 2021)

Installing now, thank you for the update, I didn't check for a few hours and I missed it lol.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 5, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Will be completed within a few days then considering how small it is


Yep


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 5, 2021)

Same thing happened with Smash


----------



## LeeNose (Oct 5, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> Jeez. The leak is not good! I won't get the leak online until the actually release date.


What?


----------



## PokeNas (Oct 5, 2021)

Hopefully this encourages game companies to just release games early whenever they're ready. People are impatient and if you don't capitalize on that, then stuff like this happens.


----------



## LeeNose (Oct 5, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> uh oh...this is gonna cause some drama...let's hope it sells well enough


No... this isn't gonna cause "some drama". It's just a leak, overreacting to leaks is some grade F cringe.


----------



## LeeNose (Oct 5, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> "Doesn't hurt anyone"... How pathetic. Owning a legal copy of a game doesn't give you the rights to get it illegally, it's the "But I have the cartridge" argument. Plus digital games don't skyrocket in price.


Goddamn you people are weak...


----------



## anhminh (Oct 5, 2021)

*Pokemon*: "First time?"


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 5, 2021)

this always happens for any major TITLE.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 5, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Nintendrone and law-bootlicker spotted.


I can't fucking believe it. This is where humanity has gone too far. Just what the fuck. The monkeys must regret their existence. No, The first form of life on earth must regret existence. What kind of fuckness have you wrote? God, it's funny but also sad. I can't fucking believe it. This is so fucking stupid it makes The Emoji Movie look like it was written by a fucking. genius...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 5, 2021)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> Pretty sure waiting four days isn't going to kill anyone, and if it's an actual decent title, why not just buy it instead, would seem worth the buy? I always feel like leaks just ruins the experience for others because we know damn well people spoil everything on the internet. Sure you could avoid places that may contain spoilers, but at the same time this is just a bad habit overall. Can't people just break old bad habits for once and just put some real appreciation in place instead?


Anyway, this news should serve as a strong warning to avoid spoilers until your copy of the game arrives.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 5, 2021)

LeeNose said:


> Goddamn you people are weak...


I can imagine your fantasy of me being mad because you pirated Hydlide


----------



## naed06 (Oct 5, 2021)

Might crank out Yuzu and give this a try before I purchase


----------



## Xzi (Oct 5, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> I can't fucking believe it. This is where humanity has gone too far. Just what the fuck. The monkeys must regret their existence. No, The first form of life on earth must regret existence. What kind of fuckness have you wrote? God, it's funny but also sad. I can't fucking believe it. This is so fucking stupid it makes The Emoji Movie look like it was written by a fucking. genius...


Look at what you've done, @DarkCoffe64 .  You've broke this man.  Nothing will ever be the same.  And by that I mean: everything is still the same.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 5, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Look at what you've done, @DarkCoffe64 .  You've broke this man.  Nothing will ever be the same.  And by that I mean: everything is still the same.


They’re right, and it all began when someone said BOTW is more of a Zelda game than SS


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> They’re right, and it all began when someone said BOTW is more of a Zelda game than SS


Whoa whoa whoa... Hol up... They WHAT?!


----------



## ZeroFX (Oct 5, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> I can imagine your fantasy of me being mad because you pirated Hydlide


the way you went spreading that "angry" reaction over everyone in this thread says that you get mad not only in fantasy, but in sci-fi, drama and reality.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 5, 2021)

ZeroFX said:


> the way you went spreading that "angry" reaction over everyone in this thread says that you get mad not only in fantasy, but in sci-fi, drama and reality.


True


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 5, 2021)

ZeroFX said:


> the way you went spreading that "angry" reaction over everyone in this thread says that you get mad not only in fantasy, but in sci-fi, drama and reality.


I rest my case...

https://gbatemp.net/profile-posts/142343


----------



## djnate27 (Oct 5, 2021)

There are a lot more un-hacked Switches in the wild than hacked ones. Hopefully most people will *purchase* their copy to support more of these games being made in the future.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Oct 5, 2021)

The last Metroid is not in the captivity. Nintendo is _not_ at peace


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 5, 2021)

Not surprised given it's a physical game. So any reviews yet for the undecided?


----------



## ayanamirei21 (Oct 5, 2021)

Map will show the hiden items.That's pretty good.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Meh, get the leaked copy and install it in your Switches if you have a pre-order coming.
> Doesn't hurt anyone, and that way you keep a mint copy of the game saved up for when it skyrockets in price lol


I have mine, and get kill on the game only 1 minute after started it,  its very nice to learn to fight!!


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 5, 2021)

ayanamirei21 said:


> Map will show the hiden items.That's pretty good.


No


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 5, 2021)

okay, everyone, who is surprised...


----------



## zerofalcon (Oct 5, 2021)

Dang! Whatever, this is normal nowadays. Just enjoy the game and support Ninty when official launch available.


----------



## Kanakops (Oct 5, 2021)

-snip-


----------



## 0-volt (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow! Another nintendo leak game...
That not surprise me...
Valid for a nintendo leak game...


Mmmm, is logic... No??? Meow???? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 5, 2021)

I can confirm that metroid is now on pirate sites.


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 5, 2021)

Good news, wonder how it runs in yuzu, still waiting for cfw on my switch


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2021)

djnate27 said:


> There are a lot more un-hacked Switches in the wild than hacked ones. Hopefully most people will *purchase* their copy to support more of these games being made in the future.


I would hope so... If the opposite were true, I'd genuinely be surprised.


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't know why this is a shocker to a lot of people most 1st party switch games get leaked a few days to a week prior to release


----------



## boot3 (Oct 5, 2021)

imagine waiting *four whole days!*_*!*_


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 5, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Will be completed within a few days then considering how small it is


Yeah. The original Zelda: Twilight Princess for Gamecube was only 1.4GB. You could beat that ---- in 30 fricking minutes.

And don't let me get started with ALTP for the SNES, which you could beat at the 30 seconds mark. It was only 16MB after all.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 5, 2021)

Such an amazing game also


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 5, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> Yeah. The original Zelda: Twilight Princess for Gamecube was only 1.4GB. You could beat that ---- in 30 fricking minutes.
> 
> And don't let me get started with ALTP for the SNES, which you could beat at the 30 seconds mark. It was only 16MB after all.


Eh?
16MB? Where?

ALttP on SNES was only 1MB, and this is from someone that has hacked the game and knows a bit of its insides. Certain hacks expand it to 2MB.

The only Zelda title which was 16MB was Ancient Stone Tablets, and that's because it's 4 separate ROMs that were broadcast with Satellaview, being 4MB each ROM/week.


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 5, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Eh?
> 16MB? Where?
> 
> ALttP on SNES was only 1MB, and this is from someone that has hacked the game and knows a bit of its insides. Certain hacks expand it to 2MB.
> ...


I was being /s with the user I was answering to. A game doesn't lasts depending on its filesystem size.

If you check Zelda TP for Gamecube is 1.08GB when trimmed, not 1.4GB like I said. I didn't go check how much A Link to the Past weights, just remembered kind of what the GBA rom was, but then again, I will be wrong about it too it seems.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Oct 5, 2021)

Remember Kids dont play it right now or you get ban from Mario Company xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2021)

Lol people can afford a 1200 dollar PC but can't afford to spend 300 on a Switch and use a Switch emulator   
Also being lectured on piracy, yeah because its illegality has totally stopped people before, clearly.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol people can afford a 1200 dollar PC but can't afford to spend 300 on a Switch and use a Switch emulator
> Also being lectured on piracy, yeah because its illegality has totally stopped people before, clearly.


The only reason I have my Switch is because of my daughter. If she didn't have one, neither would I and I'd be emulating Switch games. :v


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2021)

it doesn't really bother me that people are pirating the game.  I did, sorta, because I download only games that I own.  however, I still downloaded it.  I don't want any of my systems banned, since I'm an nso member.  I would dump my own games, but I don't know if that leaves a bread trail for Nintendo to follow on my one hackable system.  I've thought about selling it along with its dock (no cables), but I don't know if I want to do that.


----------



## MagnesG (Oct 5, 2021)

I  see that these piracy advocators have been left open and free without repercussion. I guess the site doesn't mind the attitude as much?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2021)

well, you can talk about piracy or how to pirate, but you can't give links to warez.


----------



## wolf-snake (Oct 5, 2021)

Alright lets go. Link me all the spoilers.


----------



## MagnesG (Oct 5, 2021)

godreborn said:


> well, you can talk about piracy or how to pirate, but you can't give links to warez.


I see, so much on being the high ground then. All that "preservation" talk and preaching doesn't mean shit I guess.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 5, 2021)

MagnesG said:


> I see, so much on being the high ground then. All that "preservation" talk and preaching doesn't mean shit I guess.


People all have their own reasons for doing the things they do, and two things can be true at the same time.  Piracy allows people to get free games, but it also helps to preserve those games long after physical cartridges (and Switch internal storage) decay to the point of being unreadable.  For my part I just want to play a game I've already pre-purchased a bit early.


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 5, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> Yeah. The original Zelda: Twilight Princess for Gamecube was only 1.4GB. You could beat that ---- in 30 fricking minutes.
> 
> And don't let me get started with ALTP for the SNES, which you could beat at the 30 seconds mark. It was only 16MB after all.


And dwarf fortress is like 30MB, you could probably finish it in 5 minutes.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Oct 5, 2021)

ah sweet, this is good news.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 5, 2021)

PokeNas said:


> Hopefully this encourages game companies to just release games early whenever they're ready. People are impatient and if you don't capitalize on that, then stuff like this happens.


Naw this happens because the guy at Walmart is paid too little to care about his job so he steals it out of the box that says "DO NOT OPEN UNTIL *release date*!" and puts it online and brings us joy.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 5, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> i'm surprised so many are ok with pirating a game


This is Gbatemp, why are you here?


----------



## uzimakiuchiha (Oct 5, 2021)

@Chary Please can you and other editors not allow THIS kind of controversial news on here, I LOVE GBAtemp, buy merchandise, and sometimes release codes for games, but as piracy laws get more constricting, AND lots of users don't support piracy as well as anti piracy law enforcement, this kind of thing can make GBAtemp a target for attack from both sides. And although in am all for free information, something like this will be all over the net anyway, and we don't need to degrade the site to advertising PURE piracy (which this leak is exactly just that) thanks for the consideration, regardless of result of this post.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2021)

uzimakiuchiha said:


> @Chary Please can you and other editors not allow THIS kind of controversial news on here, I LOVE GBAtemp, buy merchandise, and sometimes release codes for games, but as piracy laws get more constricting, AND lots of users don't support piracy as well as anti piracy law enforcement, this kind of thing can make GBAtemp a target for attack from both sides. And although in am all for free information, something like this will be all over the net anyway, and we don't need to degrade the site to advertising PURE piracy (which this leak is exactly just that) thanks for the consideration, regardless of result of this post.


First time? 

I appreciate the thought out post, but a leak is gaming news. The Temp isn't directly linking nor supporting piracy and related content.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 5, 2021)

uzimakiuchiha said:


> @Chary Please can you and other editors not allow THIS kind of controversial news on here, I LOVE GBAtemp, buy merchandise, and sometimes release codes for games, but as piracy laws get more constricting, AND lots of users don't support piracy as well as anti piracy law enforcement, this kind of thing can make GBAtemp a target for attack from both sides. And although in am all for free information, something like this will be all over the net anyway, and we don't need to degrade the site to advertising PURE piracy (which this leak is exactly just that) thanks for the consideration, regardless of result of this post.


Or people who are THAT against piracy to care that this post exist, can just go back to nintendolife where they belong. (Though your releases are appreciated)

I for one feel this post represents the heart and soul of Gbatemp and is at the very least very informative.


----------



## Whovian NineThreeSixNine (Oct 5, 2021)

Well I guess I have to dodge spoilers like crazy, haha.


----------



## Chary (Oct 5, 2021)

The game breaking street date and being dumped is of interest--not just an alert to tell people to go pirate that. GBAtemp as a site does not allow the linking of warez. It's notable when an important game is on the internet--for the sake of emulators already being able to run it, for as the above post said--spoilers, for many reasons. I do understand where you're coming from, though.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 5, 2021)

Never understood the metroid hype


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> And dwarf fortress is like 30MB, you could probably finish it in 5 minutes.


and minecraft is like 200mb, like 10 min of gameplay right there


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 5, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Never understood the metroid hype


What? You don't like Castlevania with guns? lol.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh, to be a fly on the wall at nintendo legal to find out what kind of nuclear temper tantrum they'll throw _this time_...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2021)

codezer0 said:


> Oh, to be a fly on the wall at nintendo legal to find out what kind of nuclear temper tantrum they'll throw _this time_...


"god fucking dammit jerry was this you_ AGAIN?"_


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 5, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> "god fucking dammit jerry was this you_ AGAIN?"_


"Don't even give me that shit, Sakaguchi. You're the one telling me to do my code compile on a fucking Athlon XP in 2021 for a goddamn Tegra tablet console. This is just as much your fault!"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2021)

codezer0 said:


> "Don't even give me that shit, Sakaguchi. You're the one telling me to do my code compile on a fucking Athlon XP in 2021 for a goddamn Tegra tablet console. This is just as much your fault!"


"we wouldnt have a fucking tegra tablet console if you didnt jack off for 3 months instead of working on the fucking console like you were supposed to"


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2021)

Memoir said:


> The only reason I have my Switch is because of my daughter. If she didn't have one, neither would I and I'd be emulating Switch games. :v



I just don't see the point, like, ugh. IDK.


----------



## p1w1x (Oct 5, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> I can't fucking believe it. This is where humanity has gone too far. Just what the fuck. The monkeys must regret their existence. No, The first form of life on earth must regret existence. What kind of fuckness have you wrote? God, it's funny but also sad. I can't fucking believe it. This is so fucking stupid it makes The Emoji Movie look like it was written by a fucking. genius...


Relax dude


----------



## uzimakiuchiha (Oct 5, 2021)

Memoir said:


> First time?
> 
> I appreciate the thought out post, but a leak is gaming news. The Temp isn't directly linking nor supporting piracy and related content.





Ericthegreat said:


> Or people who are THAT against piracy to care that this post exist, can just go back to nintendolife where they belong. (Though your releases are appreciated)
> 
> I for one feel this post represents the heart and soul of Gbatemp and is at the very least very informative.





Chary said:


> The game breaking street date and being dumped is of interest--not just an alert to tell people to go pirate that. GBAtemp as a site does not allow the linking of warez. It's notable when an important game is on the internet--for the sake of emulators already being able to run it, for as the above post said--spoilers, for many reasons. I do understand where you're coming from, though.


I get that, I just don't want anything to happen to this site, or to slowly move towards the piracy side. I'm not necessarily against piracy, but I am against theft, if people aren't willing to pay for a game, but willing to fully enjoy it, honestly it's not going to hurt a big company like Nintendo, but it will DESTROY a small company relying on sales like humble games or what yaht club used to be. THAT I'm against. Especially if you CAN purchase but choose not to. But that's not even why I commented, I guess I just don't want us to PROMOTE piracy, although I DO see how a major leak like that IS legit gaming news, and I respect the journalism there. I guess it's just very controversial, food for thought kind of report analysis. That's my 2 cents. Y'all have a good day. And to the pirates on this thread, at LEAST support local game stores and indie developers when you can, it goes a long way.


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 5, 2021)

uzimakiuchiha said:


> @Chary Please can you and other editors not allow THIS kind of controversial news on here, I LOVE GBAtemp, buy merchandise, and sometimes release codes for games, but as piracy laws get more constricting, AND lots of users don't support piracy as well as anti piracy law enforcement, this kind of thing can make GBAtemp a target for attack from both sides. And although in am all for free information, something like this will be all over the net anyway, and we don't need to degrade the site to advertising PURE piracy (which this leak is exactly just that) thanks for the consideration, regardless of result of this post.


This was reported in Nintendolife as well:

https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...been-leaked-online-ahead-of-this-weeks-launch

I guess Nintendo will shutdown them too.


----------



## uzimakiuchiha (Oct 5, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> This was reported in Nintendolife as well:
> 
> https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...been-leaked-online-ahead-of-this-weeks-launch
> 
> I guess Nintendo will shutdown them too.


Lol I get it guy, read my above post for what my thoughts are


----------



## console (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow! That's too early to release out on internet.

I want to play Metroid Dread on my PS4.

But too bad to Nintendo don't bring 1st party games to PlayStation, Xbox, etc.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> This was reported in Nintendolife as well:
> 
> https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...been-leaked-online-ahead-of-this-weeks-launch
> 
> I guess Nintendo will shutdown them too.


nah they suck too much nintendo dick for that


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 5, 2021)

So something interesting for anyone who finds the game too easy/hard, apparently when extracting the files there's a config.ini in the root folder, and it actually works.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Nintendo should love the extra exposure these leaks produce.


----------



## mrtfrz (Oct 5, 2021)

still downloading


----------



## DAZA (Oct 5, 2021)

I know theres so many that are eager to get their hands on it but to leak it early?! i know people will put in online no matter what but you can understand frustration from companies like nintendo when they give the fans what they want only to be somewhat betrayed by leaking and pirate downloads. I think people are quick to forget their troubles before and a little bit after the switch was launched

Oh well.... it wont be long before we no longer have nice things lol


----------



## Xzi (Oct 5, 2021)

fvig2001 said:


> So any reviews yet for the undecided?


Game is just plain slick, movement feels amazing.  EMMIs are spooky af, as advertised.  Graphics are really nice, there are some frame rate dips during cutscenes, but all the cutscenes so far are short and to the point.  Otherwise, it's a 2.5D Metroid game, people should mostly know what to expect from them by now.  Can't attest to the length of the game yet, but I'm gonna go ahead and say it's 100% worth a purchase anyway.


----------



## tabzer (Oct 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> This is why we can't have nice things. Screw the leakers.



How does leaking a game prevent you from enjoying it?  



the_randomizer said:


> Lol people can afford a 1200 dollar PC but can't afford to spend 300 on a Switch and use a Switch emulator
> Also being lectured on piracy, yeah because its illegality has totally stopped people before, clearly.



Some people, a lot, buy a PC _instead _of a console. A powerful PC is that it can outperform something like the Switch and make the games more enjoyable.

I don't understand your logic.


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 5, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Game is just plain slick, movement feels amazing.  EMMIs are spooky af, as advertised.  Graphics are really nice, there are some frame rate dips during cutscenes, but all the cutscenes so far are short and to the point.  Otherwise, it's a 2.5D Metroid game, people should mostly know what to expect from them by now.  Can't attest to the length of the game yet, but I'm gonna go ahead and say it's 100% worth a purchase anyway.


I'm not getting any dips during cutscenes, they seem to be locked to 30fps for some reason.


----------



## scionae (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice, love me an early leak. Best way to play a Nintendo game.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

DAZA said:


> I know theres so many that are eager to get their hands on it but to leak it early?! i know people will put in online no matter what but you can understand frustration from companies like nintendo when they give the fans what they want only to be somewhat betrayed by leaking and pirate downloads. I think people are quick to forget their troubles before and a little bit after the switch was launched
> 
> Oh well.... it wont be long before we no longer have nice things lol



Pirating games has been around since the 1980s and the games industry is bigger than ever now. I think everything will be fine.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 5, 2021)

DAZA said:


> I know theres so many that are eager to get their hands on it but to leak it early?! i know people will put in online no matter what but you can understand frustration from companies like nintendo when they give the fans what they want only to be somewhat betrayed by leaking and pirate downloads. I think people are quick to forget their troubles before and a little bit after the switch was launched
> 
> Oh well.... it wont be long before we no longer have nice things lol


Please, melodramatic much?  We wouldn't have gotten this game if Switch wasn't already considered a success by Nintendo.  They're well on their way to 100 million consoles sold, and _at most_, 0.5% of those have been exploited.  Every Nintendo system gets hacked pretty early on, every Nintendo system gets emulated pretty early on.  It changes nothing about their release schedule.



Edgarska said:


> I'm not getting any dips during cutscenes, they seem to be locked to 30fps for some reason.


Might just be my eyes playing tricks on me, but I was thinking there are some very brief dips when the camera changes angles during cutscenes.  Hardly a game-breaking problem even if true though.


----------



## scionae (Oct 5, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> I'm not getting any dips during cutscenes, they seem to be locked to 30fps for some reason.


Just overclock the switch


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 5, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Please, melodramatic much?  We wouldn't have gotten this game if Switch wasn't already considered a success by Nintendo.  They're well on their way to 100 million consoles sold, and _at most_, 0.5% of those have been exploited.  Every Nintendo system gets hacked pretty early on, every Nintendo system gets emulated pretty early on.  It changes nothing about their release schedule.
> 
> 
> Might just be my eyes playing tricks on me, but I was thinking there are some very brief dips when the camera changes angles during cutscenes.  Hardly a game-breaking problem even if true though.


That might be just the shader compilation.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> That might be just the shader compilation.



Aren't the cutscenes pre-rendered?


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 5, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Aren't the cutscenes pre-rendered?


No, most of them are real time, the only pre-rendered ones are the intro screens.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Oct 5, 2021)

Zero crowd control. GJ, Nintendo.


----------



## TheZander (Oct 5, 2021)

Someone should amke a dread gba temp group for playthoguh post


----------



## jos010 (Oct 5, 2021)

nintendo should protect their products sooner


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2021)

codezer0 said:


> nuclear temper tantrum


Hey @x65943
Now that's a nice idea


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2021)

I feel bad for the guy leaking this. I can hear him getting the hammer soon from N, all the way from here..


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> I feel bad for the guy leaking this. I can hear him getting the hammer soon from N, all the way from here..


Not really. As long as they stay quiet, then Nintendo can't really find them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Alright lets go. Link me all the spoilers.


You start off pretty powerful.
An incident causes the bad guys to take note, and you lose all your powers/abilities.

You go round getting your powers back, allowing access to different areas of the map. Defeating some mini bosses along the way with powers you just unlocked. Some mysteries about the nature of the game's universe are teased a bit but even if you have played all the others you will probably still have to enjoy a speculative lecture on what it all means.

Finally you beat the end boss, that is related to the main series big bads, and that is the game.


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dunno why but seeing big AAA shit get leaked before release gives me life.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 5, 2021)

At this rate it's gonna be a surprise when a new nintendo game doesn't leak prior to its release


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 5, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> You start off pretty powerful.
> An incident causes the bad guys to take note, and you lose all your powers/abilities.
> 
> You go round getting your powers back, allowing access to different areas of the map. Defeating some mini bosses along the way with powers you just unlocked. Some mysteries about the nature of the game's universe are teased a bit but even if you have played all the others you will probably still have to enjoy a speculative lecture on what it all means.
> ...


Don’t forget. Something probably explodes. The end.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2021)

tabzer said:


> How does leaking a game prevent you from enjoying it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are too cheap to buy a console and games but can spend four times the amount on a PC and not support developers. Leaking a game can have spoilers and people who post entire playthroughs online because they're conceited morons.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> People are too cheap to buy a console and games but can spend four times the amount on a PC and not support developers. Leaking a game can have spoilers and people who post entire playthroughs online because they're conceited morons.


Yes? Everyone have their reasons. 
Just don't watch any Metroid and avoid it?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Surely it's not that hard to not click on a youtube video? Btw their own trailer spoiled the crap out of the game already.


----------



## diggeloid (Oct 5, 2021)

The first classic Metroid game since the GBA ones from the early 2000s....and it gets pirated 4 days before release. I bet there will even be some 100% playthroughs on Youtube before friday lol.

That people are willing to go to such extremes just so that they don't have to wait 4 days should really show Nintendo how starved for Metroid everyone is. This is almost a human rights issue.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> People are too cheap to buy a console and games but can spend four times the amount on a PC and not support developers. Leaking a game can have spoilers and people who post entire playthroughs online because they're conceited morons.


Let's be honest here, if you are worried about spoilers to anything before you yourself can enjoy it, its probably best to avoid the internet in its entirety until after you can enjoy it spoiler free.

Its virtually impossible to avoid spoilers otherwise. I mean hell I remember back in the Potter book release days when the later books got leaked and people took to spoiling it for everyone in the streets and online. Funny enough in this particular case with this game Nintendo took to spoiling some key aspects of the game's story and gameplay long before anyone else did which is funny in a paradoxical way. 


As for my opinion on the leak? It was bound to happen. People will do what they want and how they want, but remember the amount of people pirating the game will be far fewer than the total amount of sales and adoptions from actual switch users. This really only ever changes if there is a delay or if the game is not going to be released in other areas for longer or at all (or if international versions are censored for some reason). The biggest players in the piracy game are typically ones that cannot get the game in their country yet or at all. In which case I can understand the motivation for it.

I swear, some people get stuck in their first world freedom based lives too much to realize there are others out there that might never get this game unless they go about it in non-legitimate ways. Perhaps try living in China or living through when East Germany was a thing and you can understand why piracy exists.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 5, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> I feel bad for the guy leaking this. I can hear him getting the hammer soon from N, all the way from here..


If the person is not in the USA, why should worry?

This copyright obsession is not a thing in most places. Sure, it is illegal, but only a miracle would make a contravention like that reach court, and even if does, there will be no million dollars worth of fines or something.

Edit: If it came from USA or Japan, then probabilly guy is fucked if get discovered


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Not really. As long as they stay quiet, then Nintendo can't really find them.


Yeah, it depends.. If he posted it as anonymous, and then removes it just before it gets big, then yes.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> You start off pretty powerful.
> An incident causes the bad guys to take note, and you lose all your powers/abilities.
> 
> You go round getting your powers back, allowing access to different areas of the map. Defeating some mini bosses along the way with powers you just unlocked. Some mysteries about the nature of the game's universe are teased a bit but even if you have played all the others you will probably still have to enjoy a speculative lecture on what it all means.
> ...


Sounds like the game is really short.. is it?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 5, 2021)

Four days early is just a physical copy breaking street date. Not exactly an inside job, not even necessarily from a retail person. And this dynamic is basically inevitable for every major Switch physical release.


----------



## sith (Oct 5, 2021)

Rahkeesh said:


> Four days early is just a physical copy breaking street date. Not exactly an inside job, not even necessarily from a retail person. And this dynamic is basically inevitable for every major Switch physical release.


exactly, its a cart dump not an nsp/nca leak, I dont get why people think this is a deal, are people really gonna burn through the game on day one to avoid spoilers?! .... in metroid... as other users pointed out the story is not exactly deep.. its the hidden invisible rocket upgrades in the corners of boss and save rooms that gets you... oops! spoiler!

Actual first minute spoiler:
the X parasites are still alive!


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Oct 5, 2021)

I love stuff leaking early!! happens wayy to less these days! Not that im playing it.too busy with other stuff but still


----------



## djnate27 (Oct 5, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I would hope so... If the opposite were true, I'd genuinely be surprised.


I guess my point was that I hope enough people buy the game so that Nintendo deems it a 'success'.


----------



## tabzer (Oct 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> People are too cheap to buy a console and games but can spend four times the amount on a PC and not support developers. Leaking a game can have spoilers and people who post entire playthroughs online because they're conceited morons.



It's one thing to blame someone who intentionally spoils the game for you, but that's not the same as leaking the game.


As for people who spend money on a PC, a lot of people who buy a PC would rather not compromise on a lesser quality PC just so that they can buy a Switch too.  It's considered a waste of money and drives up demand, causing you to have to pay more for your microchips.  As for supporting developers, PC owners can and do support developers.  Even if they do not, it has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Amost (Oct 5, 2021)

I am getting a crash on open: 2162-0002
atm 1.1.1 firm 13

Anyone else got this problem?

Edit: fixed, my bad


----------



## LoyalZero1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh, I think I'll just wait until Friday to buy mines for my switch. Metroid 2D games have traditionally sold not great. And this is our chance to show Nintendo that we want more, by voting with our wallets. Playing Metroid 5 will be great. Playing Metroid 10, would be even better.


----------



## ganons (Oct 5, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> i'm surprised so many are ok with pirating a game


Welcome to gbatemp where 95% users are pirates


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 5, 2021)

just wait for Pokemon that will be nuts


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 5, 2021)

That enemy with flashing light not too far into the game, screw that. Can't get past it

Edit finally.dropped that maafka


----------



## Randy Steele (Oct 5, 2021)

Just a reminder that pirating Nintendo made games is the morally righteous thing to do in most cases. 
That being said, I still plan on purchasing this game but I would feel perfectly justified in pirating Nintendo games. Nintendo is a scummy company so I try to give them as little money as possible.


----------



## Gronbar (Oct 5, 2021)

This is soo lazy continuation of Samus Returns. They even don't care to use right stick to aim, bc 3ds have only right stick, but Switch have two...


----------



## wolf-snake (Oct 5, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> You start off pretty powerful.
> An incident causes the bad guys to take note, and you lose all your powers/abilities.
> 
> You go round getting your powers back, allowing access to different areas of the map. Defeating some mini bosses along the way with powers you just unlocked. Some mysteries about the nature of the game's universe are teased a bit but even if you have played all the others you will probably still have to enjoy a speculative lecture on what it all means.
> ...


I want real spoilers no babby shit.


----------



## ShadF0x (Oct 5, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Aren't the cutscenes pre-rendered?


The pre-rendered stuff doesn't display for some reason, the entire intro is just text on a black background. Cutscenes are real-time, although the game locks itself to 30 fps for the duration of the scenes.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 5, 2021)

Whelp, from what I can see... this was a review copy leak.

Lots of official youtube channels showing off the game that look to have an early copy..(that aren't pirated)


----------



## someguyonGBATEMP (Oct 6, 2021)

well that was unexpected, pretty hilarious i suppose


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 6, 2021)

uzimakiuchiha said:


> I get that, I just don't want anything to happen to this site, or to slowly move towards the piracy side. I'm not necessarily against piracy, but I am against theft, if people aren't willing to pay for a game, but willing to fully enjoy it, honestly it's not going to hurt a big company like Nintendo, but it will DESTROY a small company relying on sales like humble games or what yaht club used to be. THAT I'm against. Especially if you CAN purchase but choose not to. But that's not even why I commented, I guess I just don't want us to PROMOTE piracy, although I DO see how a major leak like that IS legit gaming news, and I respect the journalism there. I guess it's just very controversial, food for thought kind of report analysis. That's my 2 cents. Y'all have a good day. And to the pirates on this thread, at LEAST support local game stores and indie developers when you can, it goes a long way.


Read the history of Gbatemp lol...


----------



## Yawnn (Oct 6, 2021)

Good news, it was to be expected! This will act as pre-release access while I wait for its physical release to arrive


----------



## CompelYols (Oct 6, 2021)

Should we use stuff like that?


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Whelp, from what I can see... this was a review copy leak.
> 
> Lots of official youtube channels showing off the game that look to have an early copy..(that aren't pirated)


Unlikely, review copies these days are always digital download codes from what I've seen. This leak is a dump from a physical cartridge, which is the usual case for leaked Switch games. Someone in the retail chain with access to the boxed games before they're put on shelves dumped it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2021)

CompelYols said:


> Should we use stuff like that?


That is entirely up to you to figure that one out.

The two usual concerns are
1) You get banned for using it.
Personally I still go with "you mod, expect a ban, any online you get is a bonus" but some seem to find the self directed hiding, contriving means of stealth and general apathy on Nintendo's part (they could find you out no problem at all if they were actually determined) seeing them stay online for a while after modding as bans are not a thing, and to be fair the timeframes involved are not inconsiderable where you can be hacked and still enjoy online.

2) Some kind of moral issue, maybe with a side of legal question in some scenarios.
We can do the piracy = theft, copying, unsanctioned playing... debate if you like and what people think there. Want it as a demo, were never going to buy it, were always going to buy it (maybe even preordered if they are silly meaning Nintendo technically already has their money for it*)... all those are modifiers in this beyond "don't care, playing it anyway".

*we saw a debate earlier in the thread on this actually. Someone was quite insistent that owning a legit copy (or effectively so) still does not mean downloading it (or some other "illegal" means of obtaining it) is allowed. This is debatable on multiple fronts; the law does allow for backups but does not necessarily specify you have to do the deed yourself even if companies really want that hurdle of you needing to be hacker/electrical engineer, and there is the "what harms are done" question that actually underpins civil law which is presumably where the interactions fall (the state does criminal actions, individuals and corporations suing each other for money fall under civil law) and again they already have your money under some scenarios in that. That also says nothing about terms of service and enforceability thereof.


Third being if you are silly enough to grab this from a torrent or similar that can be traced back to you but that seems like a moot point.

Spoilers being made are a thing but that is always a problem; some retailer breaks street date, some guide maker publishers sooner... avoid spoilers however you normally do being the only real response there as even without a leak do we have to wait for some timeframe in the future for people to have played it (first weekend, end of month, is there a holiday time period any time soon...).


----------



## tabzer (Oct 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> That is entirely up to you to figure that one out.
> 
> The two usual concerns are
> 1) You get banned for using it.
> ...


I love how Nintendo took user-dumped roms and put it on their SNES/NES minis.  They owe them pirates some dollars.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Oct 6, 2021)

Oh, this won't hurt sales 

If you can't wait, that's fine... But do be sure to pay it forward when the game actually releases.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2021)

Dax_Fame said:


> But do be sure to pay it forward when the game actually releases.


What if it is a bad game?


----------



## Dax_Fame (Oct 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> What if it is a bad game?


Naturally, if you enjoy it. 

There's nothing wrong with try before you buy, especially if your finances are tight. 

This one for me will be blind support. The Metroid series is lacking love already. This is not the game that needed to be leaked.


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 6, 2021)

Spoiler



I seem to be trapped in cataris by trapped doors. Anyone got past?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> That is entirely up to you to figure that one out.
> 
> The two usual concerns are
> 1) You get banned for using it.
> ...


You forgot 3) Could be a means to brick consoles. Even if it's a legitimate dump, that doesn't mean every instance on the various sites is clean. I don't know if a hash was provided with the original to help mitigate such things.


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Unlikely, review copies these days are always digital download codes from what I've seen. This leak is a dump from a physical cartridge, which is the usual case for leaked Switch games. Someone in the retail chain with access to the boxed games before they're put on shelves dumped it.


In the old days, the release groups just bought the games from distributors who had a low minimum order value.



tabzer said:


> I love how Nintendo took user-dumped roms and put it on their SNES/NES minis.  They owe them pirates some dollars.


Why? You never make any sense, so I guess why start now.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> You forgot 3) Could be a means to brick consoles. Even if it's a legitimate dump, that doesn't mean every instance on the various sites is clean. I don't know if a hash was provided with the original to help mitigate such things.


You can use nx info to verify it's safe.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Oct 6, 2021)

it looks fine to me i just played it 1 hour ! biggest problem i have is the controls the jumping sucks ass ,and yess i played almost all the metroid games my fav is stil the snes version ,counter fighting does not always work wel ,quick time events suck camel DICK


----------



## Kilim (Oct 7, 2021)

wtf are you all on

did you forget the 900,000,000,000x other times we all jumped on the hate-boner bandwagon because nintendo sued someone else for dumb shit? or cancelled another fan game? now you're mad that a game leaked early and people are pirating it?

holy yikes actually stay mad, just because you bought a game doesn't mean you get to be a whiney kid when it leaks early

i for one am enjoying it and also not purchasing it, as a big brain


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 7, 2021)

19 hours more... 

Since i preordered it i waited 3 month, what is another 19 hours more...
IT BETTER NOT SUCK OR ELSE i will not buy another Metroid in my life!!!


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 7, 2021)

SedRick_M89 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be trapped in cataris by trapped doors. Anyone got past?


Bit late, but it's Metroid, shoot at everything, including walls and floors.


----------



## KhronosX (Oct 7, 2021)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> Pretty sure waiting four days isn't going to kill anyone, and if it's an actual decent title, why not just buy it instead, would seem worth the buy? I always feel like leaks just ruins the experience for others because we know damn well people spoil everything on the internet. Sure you could avoid places that may contain spoilers, but at the same time this is just a bad habit overall. Can't people just break old bad habits for once and just put some real appreciation in place instead?


Actually leaking it is a good strategy to boost sells (if the game is well done).


----------



## AboodXD (Oct 7, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> Yeah. The original Zelda: Twilight Princess for Gamecube was only 1.4GB. You could beat that ---- in 30 fricking minutes.
> 
> And don't let me get started with ALTP for the SNES, which you could beat at the 30 seconds mark. It was only 16MB after all.


NSMBU+NSLU's size on Wii U is 13+ GB, which _objectively_ means it's one of the longest Nintendo games ever.


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 7, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> Bit late, but it's Metroid, shoot at everything, including walls and floors.


ive tried but i can only uncover spped booster blocks, which i dont have yet


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 7, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> What if it is a bad game?


Like a "bad dump" ?



Man I miss the old days of GBA and NDS.
Spending all of the day looking for fixes to get Downhilljam to run on da M3CF.

Good times.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 7, 2021)

I'll be buying a physical copy the moment my finances are in better order (been an expensive year for all the right reasons) but I did do a 100% playthrough and had a blast. I want to go through again and later on Hard Mode. I'm also excited to watch some speed runs of it.


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 7, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> Bit late, but it's Metroid, shoot at everything, including walls and floors.


...found it


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 7, 2021)

I wasn't expecting much.. but this game Is


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 7, 2021)

Anyone having trouble installing the nsp? It just installs an unbootable blank icon on my homescreen.

EDIT: Same problem installing XCI


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Oct 7, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> Doesn't matter, you're getting the game illegally


i mean, a majority aren't gonna bat an eye, because their buying it still, their not sharing the copy or cancelling the preorder. if you'd prefer they can keep the pirated version and not buy the game, since it makes no difference apparently


----------



## hemingwary (Oct 8, 2021)

Pre-ordered it for myself and my buddy; got the leak to enjoy early, technically did not pirate. Fantastic game 11/10 would play again.


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 8, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Anyone having trouble installing the nsp? It just installs an unbootable blank icon on my homescreen.
> 
> EDIT: Same problem installing XCI


You haven't left much info, like: 
- what you're using to install it
- the file size of the nsp.

To me it sounds like you have acquired a bad NSP
OR
You don't have enough space on your SD card

What i did was:
Compress the NSP using SAK
Place on the sd card
Install using DBI


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 8, 2021)

KhronosX said:


> Actually leaking it is a good strategy to boost sells (if the game is well done).


I have to say.. 
Nintendo's trailer made this game look like a rushed sequel to Samus returns on 3DS..
But now i know it's definitely worth the money.

NEED PRIME TRILOGY NOW


----------



## SonyUSA (Oct 8, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Will be completed within a few days then considering how small it is



Took me about 7 hours to beat, but it was really good!


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Oct 8, 2021)

SonyUSA said:


> Took me about 7 hours to beat, but it was really good!


I haven't really bothered since having it. Got the triple beam tonight and that's about it so far


----------



## MariArch (Oct 8, 2021)

Beat it a couple days ago. awesome game


----------



## Kilim (Oct 8, 2021)

I DOWNLOADED THE GAME AND DELETED IT 50 TIMES OFF MY HARD DRIVE SO NINTENDO LOST 50 COPIES WORTH OF REVENUE

STAY MAD NINTENDRONES


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 10, 2021)

SedRick_M89 said:


> I wasn't expecting much.. but this game Is


I will see it tomorrow. Hope you're right.... it better be good.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 10, 2021)

Kilim said:


> I DOWNLOADED THE GAME AND DELETED IT 50 TIMES OFF MY HARD DRIVE SO NINTENDO LOST 50 COPIES WORTH OF REVENUE
> 
> STAY MAD NINTENDRONES


they didn't lost what they never had.
people who want to buy will buy it regardless anyway if the game is any good.


----------



## DKB (Oct 10, 2021)

Great game, ran into several bugs.


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 10, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> I will see it tomorrow. Hope you're right.... it better be good.


Best one since metroid prime I think


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 10, 2021)

DKB said:


> Great game, ran into several bugs.


What were they? I didn't notice anything.
Really surprised at how good it was


----------



## DKB (Oct 11, 2021)

SedRick_M89 said:


> What were they? I didn't notice anything.
> Really surprised at how good it was


One of the bosses got frozen in a constant state of attacking. Was pretty funny, but basically softlocked me until I died. I shouldn't constant this a bug, but, had extreme lag in several places. And other little annoying movement bugs which all stuff could easily be patched out.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 12, 2021)

SedRick_M89 said:


> Best one since metroid prime I think


since prime there has been prime 2 and fusion zero mission, they where also great.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Oct 12, 2021)

DKB said:


> One of the bosses got frozen in a constant state of attacking. Was pretty funny, but basically softlocked me until I died. I shouldn't constant this a bug, but, had extreme lag in several places. And other little annoying movement bugs which all stuff could easily be patched out.


I haven't encountered any of these problems


----------



## DKB (Oct 13, 2021)

shit look at that lol


----------



## SonyUSA (Oct 13, 2021)

SedRick_M89 said:


> Best one since metroid prime I think


Did you try the Samus Returns remake for 3DS? That felt a lot like Dread, it was really good... except they never explained the charge up dash ever so a lot of people got stuck at one point xD (I mean me, I got stuck because they never explained the charge dash D: )


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2021)

I just beat the first boss in the game.  I'm enjoying it so far, but those E.M.M.I. adjoining rooms make your heart skip a beat or two.  I don't like them.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 14, 2021)

SonyUSA said:


> Did you try the Samus Returns remake for 3DS? That felt a lot like Dread, it was really good...


Samus returns is weakest metroid in mainline franchise. Dread is nothing like Samus returns other than it share the same developer and some elements in game.
Dread is superior in almost every way.
Best metroid 2 remake is AM2R, its not even a official, but its better than any official game...at least imo, but it is good.


----------



## DKB (Oct 14, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Samus returns is weakest metroid in mainline franchise. Dread is nothing like Samus returns other than it share the same developer and some elements in game.
> Dread is superior in almost every way.
> Best metroid 2 remake is AM2R, its not even a official, but its better than any official game...at least imo, but it is good.


It was the only Metroid game that I dropped..


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 15, 2021)

DKB said:


> It was the only Metroid game that I dropped..


samus returns?
what do you mean by dropped?


----------



## SonyUSA (Oct 15, 2021)

DKB said:


> It was the only Metroid game that I dropped..





MetoMeto said:


> samus returns?
> what do you mean by dropped?


He means he quit playing it.

I loved the scanner from the start, and Dread feels JUST like Samus Returns Remake in terms of how she controls, I thought it was an excellent Metroid game, and it looks like it has very high scores across the board. It's definitely not the weakest installment, I would say one of the better ones!


----------



## SedRick_M89 (Oct 15, 2021)

SonyUSA said:


> Did you try the Samus Returns remake for 3DS? That felt a lot like Dread, it was really good... except they never explained the charge up dash ever so a lot of people got stuck at one point xD (I mean me, I got stuck because they never explained the charge dash D: )


Yea i did play that, but that felt like killing the same Metroid boss about 8 times. 
The Physics, cutscenes, Bosses and powerups are way better in this.
already on my second playthrough whereas with Samus returns, i wouldn't want to play a second time


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 15, 2021)

SonyUSA said:


> He means he quit playing it.
> 
> I loved the scanner from the start, and Dread feels JUST like Samus Returns Remake in terms of how she controls, I thought it was an excellent Metroid game, and it looks like it has very high scores across the board. It's definitely not the weakest installment, I would say one of the better ones!


No, it actually is the weakest one for a metroid game, same how BotW is weakest for a zelda game, regardless of sales.
Sales means nothing except that people like it, but that doesnt mean that game is good. Only Metroid and Zelda fans would know why i say this. Not because they are some special breed of people, but because they play them for years, love it for what it is and know how it changed and in what way.
Im not saying game is bad, those two games (botw, SR) are good, really great, just not a good metroid and zelda games per se.
from a fan perspective i cant possibly say its a good metroid game, only that its a good game.

but yeah, you can like it sure, and scan pulse, you can even like that (for whatever reason), even though its a bad item for a metroid, but i wont get into why now, but id just say it shouldnt be there in the first place. I

Dread is a different animal all together.


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 16, 2021)

Part of me wants to buy the game for the sake of congratulating the developers for bringing back a dead franchise but another part of me wants to pirate because screw Nintendo. I'll probably find a used copy somewhere once the hype dies down but still.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 16, 2021)

it was fun...till it wasn't. it requires precise timing with imprecise controls, which doesn't matter at first. not until they demand perfect precision and perfect timing with mushy controls. like, 3 button presses in a certain order, precise direction control of the joystick, and do this while fighting off two enemies that don't warn of their attack in a way you can react quickly enough. not fun, just tedious. a lot of dying so you can learn their attacks, so you can pre-emptively dodge. but some of the ai is designed to move without patterns so those are...fun? 

i don't feel triumphant when i beat the "hard" bosses, just pissed at the game's controls.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 16, 2021)

i didnt kow there was a leak till i saw this post. Thanks gba temp for leaking the leak


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 16, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> it was fun...till it wasn't. it requires precise timing with imprecise controls, which doesn't matter at first. not until they demand perfect precision and perfect timing with mushy controls. like, 3 button presses in a certain order, precise direction control of the joystick, and do this while fighting off two enemies that don't warn of their attack in a way you can react quickly enough. not fun, just tedious. a lot of dying so you can learn their attacks, so you can pre-emptively dodge. but some of the ai is designed to move without patterns so those are...fun?
> 
> i don't feel triumphant when i beat the "hard" bosses, just pissed at the game's controls.


nicely said, just what i realized after beating the game.
Actually i dont want to bi that picky right now,id just say i mostly hate quick time events.
i hate them with passion in general and even more cause they are in a metroid. Also those missile spamming where sus moves automatically. stupid af.
i want to actually play not to be in partial autopilot (games these days)
also i dont apreciate that "hard" part of stunning emmi is that quick time events are random aand not something i can learn over time, instead i need impossible reflexes. what
 i mean is instead of say emmi capturea you and you count 1,2,3,4, stun!
you get random battern. sometimes its 1,2... sometimes 1,2,3... i dont apreciate that artificial hard escape


----------



## Cyan (Oct 16, 2021)

I beat the game 100%, I took my time (19h !)

I liked it less than the previous, because of the EMMI sudden death style, and the EMMI run for your life events.
Metroid never had a sudden death feature, and you could always relies on your health and dexterity.

other than the EMMI parts, where your heart rate rises (@godreborn), the exploration was nice. The mandatory "return to already explored areas" is done nicely, in almost linear ways.
Only the backtrack where you want 100% item requires you to go offtrack.

I did too much backtrack, and wanted to "MAP" the maps, you know, the room is displayed when you visit it, but you have to "pass over each area" to lite it up, and I did that for hours..... which ended as useless. there's not even a completion score at the end of the game ! don't bother.... the Item percentage is only seen on the map screen, or on the savegame slot. that's all. you already know if you have 100% an area or not before ending the game. At least, that counter is a good addition. I liked the blinking map to tell you there's a hidden item near, though it's spoiling, and not always doing it. Maybe not hinting at all like older metroid would have been funnier.


I found the game harder than the previous ones, especially the bosses fights (not counting the EMMI as bosses, these are not hard, they are unforgivable) Don't expect to play the game with 0 death
The bosses are also like EMMI, with very short window of QTE (quick time event), you have to react and press the correct button to not die... you must have quick reactions.
sometime the double jump didn't work, and you die anyway... like said by others, the control is not responsible all the time.
But after dying 4-5 times, you learn each fight's pattern ala fromsoft game and can escape most damages if the control doesn't fail on you.
At least, I like the fact they added a quick save feature before bosses and EMMI zones.


speaking of bosses... I didn't understand how to touch the last boss at first...
I didn't spoiler it because it's helpful : I had to read a guide to understand custscenes are NOT custscenes. Do not watch the fight's cutscenes, they are just real time camera movement while you can still hit the fire buttons ! act ! it's NOT intuitive at all 

speaking of cutscenes, I liked the very few they added for the story, but felt confused at the end.

I STRONGLY dislike the french Adam's voice actor/sound effect.
I didn't like the fact I couldn't switch to english in-game. I had to restart the switch... so I didn't do it.


I didn't like the controls either, like A button to move fast, I prefer it to be shoulder button, so I switched the controls for bosses in switch's settings.... but then I ended with "press A" button on the shoulder, and set it back for game mode, because you can't do grapple beam with A button.
I didn't like the fact I couldn't "wait for the target to be on my aim for the missile" without charging multiples missiles... they could have mapped it to D-pad remaining directions to ON/OFF special weapons. up for multi missiles, left for special bomb, down to set or drop a super bomb for example.

completing the game in 19h, I saw only one "reward art" at the end.
there are 6 you can unlock based on the time (<4h <8h +8h) and game difficulty, and a seven if you unlocked all of them.
I probably won't play the game that much to unlock them all.


What I envision for the future


Spoiler: don't look if you didn't complete the game ;)



Now Samus can absorb energy from its environment and become metroid, then can "get back to normal" with X.
It's like a gauge filling, where she'll have to change form to progress in different areas.
The X are supposed to be extinct now, except in her body maybe ? or she'll have to "use her power" to power down.
But I like to think there could be a way to absorb enemy to grow stronger, but she'll have to regulate her power not to become crazy, like in Shadow heart games.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 21, 2021)

Leaks like this, are basically karma for Nintendo's arrogance.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 21, 2021)

SonyUSA said:


> He means he quit playing it.
> 
> I loved the scanner from the start, and Dread feels JUST like Samus Returns Remake in terms of how she controls, I thought it was an excellent Metroid game, and it looks like it has very high scores across the board. It's definitely not the weakest installment, I would say one of the better ones!





MetoMeto said:


> No, it actually is the weakest one for a metroid game, same how BotW is weakest for a zelda game, regardless of sales.
> Sales means nothing except that people like it, but that doesnt mean that game is good. Only Metroid and Zelda fans would know why i say this. Not because they are some special breed of people, but because they play them for years, love it for what it is and know how it changed and in what way.
> Im not saying game is bad, those two games (botw, SR) are good, really great, just not a good metroid and zelda games per se.
> from a fan perspective i cant possibly say its a good metroid game, only that its a good game.
> ...


They were both good games me as a long time Zelda & Metroid fan. I do agree I want original Zelda dungeon design back for botw 2. But #1 was a nice change of pace and I'm OK with these changes once in a while to keep things fresh for the series. So that when they do bring the traditional dungeons back it'll feel real great after being gone for a while.

I liked SR for the fact that it focuses on metroids. Exterminating metroids is very awesome. I liked the original GB ver. too Even though the game feels very dated today. But I play dated games all the time.

I do agree that the original metroids like Super, Fusion and Zero Mission felt better in controls and gameplay. Especially Fusion and Zero. And overall liked those games more. Bit SR was still a good game.



osaka35 said:


> it was fun...till it wasn't. it requires precise timing with imprecise controls, which doesn't matter at first. not until they demand perfect precision and perfect timing with mushy controls. like, 3 button presses in a certain order, precise direction control of the joystick, and do this while fighting off two enemies that don't warn of their attack in a way you can react quickly enough. not fun, just tedious. a lot of dying so you can learn their attacks, so you can pre-emptively dodge. but some of the ai is designed to move without patterns so those are...fun?
> 
> i don't feel triumphant when i beat the "hard" bosses, just pissed at the game's controls.


Controls did not feel imprecise to me. And challenging bosses that gave me a Hard time on my normal play through where I died multiple times, I beat easily on my second Hard mode run through. All AI moves in patterns.

Games nowadays are too easy which makes them boring and I turn off. Dread I played all the way through. I gives a nice challenge to overcome and once you overcome it becomes rewarding and keeps you glued.

You will die alot of times in the beginning trying to figure out the bosses and I'm fine with that because of its generous check point system that wasn't in previous metroids. So you don't have to back track all the way back to the boss and gets rid of the tedium of that. Plus those door guards before boss fights will refill your energy and weapons giving you what you need for boss fights. The check point system allows for more challenging bosses that require skill which is something I always wanted in the series.

I'm going through Hard mode way easier then Normal mode and it just shows you need to learn patterns and get better. And the controls are not an issue for me.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 21, 2021)

SG854 said:


> They were both good games me as a long time Zelda & Metroid fan. I do agree I want original Zelda dungeon design back for botw 2. But #1 was a nice change of pace and I'm OK with these changes once in a while to keep things fresh for the series. So that when they do bring the traditional dungeons back it'll feel real great after being gone for a while.
> 
> I liked SR for the fact that it focuses on metroids. Exterminating metroids is very awesome. I liked the original GB ver. too Even though the game feels very dated today. But I play dated games all the time.
> 
> ...


I think for me, it was just memorizing and getting used to the "features". Like, being in the air and tapping the left shoulder button causes you to go into morphball. There are a lot of these button combination, and accidentally pressing them happens a lot, until you train your brain not to do them. It feels more like a fighting game in that regard. They still feel squishy on my hard play-through, mainly the double jump requirements, but I've adapted to them. Like, I can do them, but my brain is still wanting more precision.

Don't get me wrong, I loved the game. It's fusion and samus returns smooshed together, which is grand. And none of the Other M vibe is there. It's a proper, actual Metroid game. Just wish it was tweaked a bit better.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 21, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> I think for me, it was just memorizing and getting used to the "features". Like, being in the air and tapping the left shoulder button causes you to go into morphball. There are a lot of these button combination, and accidentally pressing them happens a lot, until you train your brain not to do them. It feels more like a fighting game in that regard. They still feel squishy on my hard play-through, mainly the double jump requirements, but I've adapted to them. Like, I can do them, but my brain is still wanting more precision.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I loved the game. It's fusion and samus returns smooshed together, which is grand. And none of the Other M vibe is there. It's a proper, actual Metroid game. Just wish it was tweaked a bit better.


I believe you can also double tap down to morph ball just like previous Metroid games.

Having an additional separate button for morph ball makes it so much easier and quicker then double tapping down because it's only a single button press. Instead of pressing down, and moving the stick in a neutral position so you can press down again.

If anything that double down press is like a fighting game combination also. Tie'ng the morph ball to the shoulder button press was alot easier for me. And the double down press is there for people that like the previous Metroid games controls.


This game has the best implementation of shine spark. You can drop down on a ledge that is disconnected from an upper ledge and still be able to retain and keep your spineshark charge. You can slide and morph ball into a shine spark. You can wall jump with speed boost and still maintain your charge on the upper ledge you jump onto. A boss is even designed around speed boosting for one of its phases and you can 1 hit ko that boss with a shine spark.


The thing I feel this game does really well over previous Metroids is all your items gets used and don't feel wasted. 100% older metroids gives you a crap ton of missiles and power bombs you hardly ever use, it feels wasted, no point in collecting 100% besides for collection purposes of getting all the items the game has for different endings.

But this game is less generous on its expansion. And getting all the items makes the challenging bosses a little bit easier to get through. It doesn't overload you on power bombs that you will never need. It doesn't feel wasted 100% the game.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 21, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I believe you can also double tap down to morph ball just like previous metorid games.
> 
> Having an additional separate button for morph ball makes it so much easier and quicker then double tapping down because it's only a single button press. Instead of pressing down, and moving the stick in a neutral position so you can press down again.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, agreed. The items are a lot more limited so you use them appropriately. I appreciate this, for sure. And they definitely made the shine spark more fun. Took me a bit to realize I could bounce off walls and slide and retain the shine spark. Figured it by realizing it was the only thing that'd allow getting some of those items. tried it, and was like "huh. okay, we can do that now. neat".

funny thing about that shinespark killable boss; I tried it and it didn't work for me. I didn't know it was possible, I was just trying things and was disappointed when nothing happened. Then i heard other people had success, so I must have just hit it during an invincibility frame or situation and didn't notice. I definitely played through with zero spoilers or guides, so now i'm reading about all these things that are possible and it's like "oh, neat".

The sequence breaking is fun too, I'll definitely be trying those.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 21, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> oh yeah, agreed. The items are a lot more limited so you use them appropriately. I appreciate this, for sure. And they definitely made the shine spark more fun. Took me a bit to realize I could bounce off walls and slide and retain the shine spark. Figured it by realizing it was the only thing that'd allow getting some of those items. tried it, and was like "huh. okay, we can do that now. neat".
> 
> funny thing about that shinespark killable boss; I tried it and it didn't work for me. I didn't know it was possible, I was just trying things and was disappointed when nothing happened. Then i heard other people had success, so I must have just hit it during an invincibility frame or situation and didn't notice. I definitely played through with zero spoilers or guides, so now i'm reading about all these things that are possible and it's like "oh, neat".
> 
> The sequence breaking is fun too, I'll definitely be trying those.


I also played through the whole thing 100% without any guide. 1st play throughs are best played like that.

The Kraid sequence breaking is a great addition and it's great that developers reward for this. While in Fusion they focused on getting rid of sequence breaking as much as they can. It shows that the developers know how these games are played. These are speed running games and sequence breaking is a big part of them, and I felt the devopers did a good job designing the game around that. Speed boost to wall jump. The slide mechanic to morphball. Or slide to jump. The easier way to kill bosses if you can find it.



Also this game is probably the most novice friendly of the metroidvania genre as it offers hints and tutorials without insulting people's intelligence. There's no long dialog or text boxes with long winded explanations. It mostly shows you and teaches you how to play through game play itself.


Watching David Jaffe failing at this game and other people easily figuring out what to do really highlights and shows the awesome job developers did to design the game to tech people it's mechanics and how these games work. Especially people without any knowledge of the metroidvania genre and this being their first Metroid they still managed to beat it.

For the room David got stuck in it literally tells you through text at the beginning of the game that there is hidden blocks and try shooting with missles. There's even a section you have to shoot hidden blocks before you enter the room he's entered. These games are all about exploration and uncovering hidden secrets and that's what I like about these games. Also the aeon ability makes finding hidden blocks easier as well as power bombs.

David Jaffe is being ratio'd and for good reason. I respect him for creating the awesome God of War and working on the Twisted metal games but even developers can be goof balls.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 26, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Samus returns is weakest metroid in mainline franchise. Dread is nothing like Samus returns other than it share the same developer and some elements in game.
> Dread is superior in almost every way.
> Best metroid 2 remake is AM2R, its not even a official, but its better than any official game...at least imo, but it is good.


They are both hot garbage 
why does ninty keep handing it's best franchises to shit studios like mercury steam?
this game turned out be exactly what  I expected it to  be only a little worse
it just looks and feels  generic AF ,   yes it's exactly like  Samus returns and LOS MOF
only without the cool 3D effect of the 3DS
you played one mercury steam....ing pile of shit you have played them all
 sorry but I don't like their engine it just has a super generic  feel 
the 3 games are all like the exact same game with a different skin on it
only this game was actually even more annoying ,  the  emmie shit got really fucking old
real quick,  yeah it was spoopy for the  first couple times but  was waaaaaaaay overused
the controls are awkward and frustrating at times, the shine spark shit was the absolute fucking worst 
kraid was the best part of the game the rest was just the same old  crap,  the chozo soldiers  also got really fucking old
quick , they game just keeps throwing  hard but shitty bosses at you constantly like the chozo soldiers that I fucking  hated

with a passion ,  the game has hardly any exploration to it,   when you miss something  you can't even go back
 doors  relocking   with closed access or freezing or other BS ruined  the backtracking aspect 
also the map and scanning  makes it too easy and predictable and ruins the exploration
aspect
the graphics are generic and  it doensn't look or feel like a metroid game just like Samus returns

to many bosses in quick succession , too many items in quick succession and no time to actually  use them
game just feels generic AF and like going through the motion but not metroid motions
even other M is better that the MS games


----------



## Kilim (Oct 27, 2021)

weatMod said:


> words


do you know what the word 'generic' means


----------



## weatMod (Oct 29, 2021)

Kilim said:


> do you know what the word 'generic' means


yes I do
 and this game was just as bad as Samus returns
they both repeat the same  boss types  a million times ,I'm  so sick of these chozo soldiers
and the pacing is all wrong , you just get an item then  it's another boss and another item another boss another item in rapid succession
instead of getting an item and then having the game  focus on exploration and backtracking to find other items  it is just fight boss get item fight boss get item fight boss get item
and  also  the game is too linear ,   they keep relocking areas you visited so you can't go back 
the doors freezing od the  "access closed" on doors you already opened
made the game too linear and frustrating to go back and  find  items you missed


----------

